
Sperm Count Zero - wwilson
https://www.gq.com/story/sperm-count-zero
======
phoschore
It's probably a combination of ibuprofen and birth control pills tainting the
water supply enough to result in horomonal signaling.

It's weird, because you look back to 40 years ago, and the lack of gender
dysphoria didn't seem nearly as prevalent, and I don't think that's because of
pressure to enforce social conformity. I must admit, the plastic surgery
didn't exist, and maybe we're worse for having it.

It's possible that perception has simply been altered by the internet's
capacity to surface specialty subcultures, but even so, I feel like it's a
really, _really_ strange thing for so many men these days to push as hard as
they do to live as women. And it really does seem like there's a lot more
traffic heading in that direction and not the reverse.

So it would make sense to me, that part of this gradient of diffusion is also
other reproductive system problems. There's probably a wide grey zone of
infertility without gender dysphoria, and the higher rates of gender dysphoria
are the extreme cases of the root cause of male infertility.

It would make sense to me if it works out this way, although, I am uncertain
that these are really the facts.

I just don't remember people being like this, the way things are now. The
1970's had a lot going on, and then we saw promiscuity kill up to 50,000
annualy when AIDS hit. Now, higher rates of gender dysphoria and infertility,
so what gives?

------
hsienmaneja
Thankful that I have no plans to reproduce.

